# [Deleted - please read the forum rules before posting]



## BostonKingB (Jul 23, 2013)

[Please read the posting rules before posting on a new forum - your post does not comply with the forum rules. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## LAX Mom (Jul 23, 2013)

I saw this week on II earlier today available for exchange. I don't know if this is a week you own or an II exchange?

FYI.......Renting an II exchange is against the terms & conditions of II membership. If you are caught you'll risk losing all your deposits & upcoming exchanges with II. They will freeze your account. It just recently happened to someone who posted on TUG.

Also, the limit on the last minute rental board is $700 per week. If you are asking more than that you need to list this in the TUG classifieds.


----------

